# Dale Hollow lake 3/10-3/12



## chembree (Mar 14, 2017)

Buddy and I managed to catch a few bass over the weekend. Had a cold front come in and weather was quite miserable. Fish were holding in 12-15ft of water. Caught all bass on jerk baits, except my buddy caught 1 on a wacky rigged sinko. My best smallmouth went 20 1/2 inches.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice job and Great report! Thanks for sharing! I love that place. We were there a few years ago for a TinBoats gathering. 

Did I say I loved that place and the area?


----------



## richg99 (Mar 14, 2017)

Great catches. For Summers, I live near Crossville. DH is about 1 1/2 hours away. I've wanted to fish it and now I will make every effort to do so this coming Summer.

Where are you?

richg99


----------



## chembree (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm actually from Indiana, but my in-laws own a houseboat at Willow Grove Marina so I make it down quite often.


----------

